

Marriage Proposal Thru an Android App - raheemm
http://www.jonq.com/jq/proposal/

======
feintruled
Very cute! The fact that it texted him her answer was an excellently nerdy
touch. And full marks for coding the "unhappy path". I did note the marriage
proposal didn't actually say who was proposing, mind you!

------
dodo53
The completionist in me would have gone back and tried the "No" route also :P

------
bad_user
Meh, on the final question I would have added a single button - "OK" :)

------
roberte3
Years ago I found a marriage proposal code in the 'After Dark' screen saver.

I've always wanted to know what the back story on that was.

------
trbecker
As the legend says, the creator of Magic: The Gathering once created a card
called Proposal to propose marriage to his fiancée. The history:
<http://howell.seattle.wa.us/games/mtg/Proposal.html>

The Android App is a great idea also.

